# N.J. approves MMJ



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2010)

*N.J. Legislature approves medical marijuana*

By Adrienne Lu 
INQUIRER STAFF WRITER
New Jersey is set become the 14th state in the nation to allow medical marijuana, under a bill approved today by legislators that has the support of Gov. Corzine. 
Corzine is expected to sign the bill within the next several days, during his last week as governor. The law would go into effect six months after it is enacted. 
The approval of the bill marks a milestone for advocates who have worked for years to legalize the medical use of marijuana in New Jersey. 
Last February, the state Senate approved a medical-marijuana bill with bipartisan support. But after critics raised concerns that that bill could allow marijuana to become too readily available, sponsors of the bill tightened up the restrictions. 
The Assembly voted in favor of the bill 48-14, while the Senate voted 25-13. 
"I don't think we should make criminals out of our very sick and terminally ill," said Assemblyman Reed Gusciora (D., Mercer), a prime sponsor of the bill. "It does not make sense for many of New Jersey's residents to suffer when there is a viable way to ease their pain." 
Gusciora (D., Mercer) said New Jersey's would be the strictest medical marijuana law in the nation. 
Under the bill, people with "debilitating medical conditions," including severe or chronic pain, severe nausea or vomiting, cancer or terminal illness, would be eligible to take medical marijuana, which would be available through for-profit and nonprofit alternative treatment centers throughout the state. Patients would be limited to two ounces of marijuana every 30 days. 
Gusciora said the amount was chosen in part because some legislators objected to higher amounts. 
Opponents of the bill argued it could be difficult to enforce and could lead to problems such as more crime. 
Assemblywoman Mary Pat Angelini (R., Monmouth) said the Food and Drug Administration is better suited than the Legislature to decide which medicines are safe and effective. 
"We are taking the science out of the equation," Angelini said, adding that the result could be a "lasting negative impact on our children, communities and future." 
In an emotional news conference prior to the votes, about a dozen patients suffering from conditions such as Lou Gehrig's disease, multiple sclerosis and muscular dystrophy urged lawmakers to legalize marijuana for medical uses, saying it provided them with relief that no legal medication - including narcotics such as morphine - had. 
Charles Kwiatkowski wants to give his 4-year-old piggy-back rides. Michael Oliveri moved from New Jersey to California to have access to medical marijuana legally. Nancy Fedder wanted to be able to take marijuana to ease the symptoms of her multiple sclerosis without worrying that she or her daughter, who takes care of her, could wind up facing prosecution. 
Several patients at the news conference objected to the maximum amount allowed by the proposed legislation, saying it would not be enough to help some patients and should be a matter left to a physician to decide. 
Elise Segal, a nurse from Deptford Township, said marijuana had helped ease the muscle spasms and nerve pain from her multiple sclerosis. 
Other medications, Segal said, impaired her functioning and affected her behavior and often made her sick. She said she started taking marijuana several years after a friend who works as a hospice nurse suggested it to her. 
The marijuana provided instant relief, Segal said, and allowed her to sleep. 
"I have never been so happy in my life," Segal said, her eyes tearing up shortly after the Senate vote. "It means I will no longer be a criminal and I can reach out to my patients and talk about my experience with multiple sclerosis." 
Among those who lobbied against the bill was David G. Evans, executive director of the Drug Free Schools Coalition, who objected, among other things, to a change in the bill to allow for-profit entities to dispense marijuana. He also said regulated medical marijuana would be too expensive. 
At a news conference , Gov.-elect Christopher J. Christie reiterated that while he supports the idea of medical marijuana, he would like to see tighter restrictions written into the law. 
"I still think there are some loopholes in the medical marijuana bill that don't make me completely comfortable," Christie said. Still, he added that "conceptually I support the idea of medical marijuana for seriously ill people for pain relief to them, I think that's the compassionate thing to do." 
He characterized medical marijuana in California as being "completely out of control." 
Christie said he would prefer to see a strictly defined list of diseases for which physicians would be permitted to prescribe medical marijuana. 
U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder said in October that federal authorities would not arrest or prosecute medical-marijuana users and suppliers who comply with state laws, an about-face from the Bush Administration's position on marijuana. 
New Jerseyans strongly support medical marijuana, according to polls on the subject. One poll commissioned by the Drug Policy Alliance New Jersey, which supports medical marijuana, in 2006, found that 86 percent agreed "seriously ill patients should have access to marijuana for medical purposes if a physician recommends it." A Pennsylvania House committee considered a medical marijuana bill for the first time last month; the Senate has no plans to consider the bill even if it passes the House. 

hXXp://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/20100111_N_J__Assembly_approves_medical_marijuana.html


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2010)

I know it's a step forward but the restrictions they put on this are ridiculous...you basically hve to be terminally ill to use MJ...my state politicians did nothing but bad mouth Cali's MJ law and swear that we wld not be the next California....my state will never see decriminalization let alone Legalization...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I know it's a step forward but the restrictions they put on this are ridiculous...you basically hve to be terminally ill to use MJ...my state politicians did nothing but bad mouth Cali's MJ law and swear that we wld not be the next California....my state will never see decriminalization let alone Legalization...


 
Don't worry Hammy, once the lawsuits start rolling in, stuff will start to change. Seriously. They put these things out and never have a clue to what they are doing. Folk will find the chinks and the loop holes and exploit the crap out of them. Then, when leo comes calling, they'll sue the crap out of them with their own laws. After a bit Leo and the lawmakers will be too scared to death of their own shadows to do anything about it.... NJ. That's funny.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2010)

Come on NY step up to the plate dang it!!! Congrats neighbors in NJ, you deserve it!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

Ham...Michigan has been MMJ sate for awhile...and still have alot of bugs to work out to...the Dr.'s are afraid to write scripts...I think it's just going to take some time...your one step closer though man!


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a chance to read the Bill. It was written by people who know nothing about illness, medication, or growing cannabis. They are deliberately restricting sick people from their medicine, while they tell everyone how understanding they are to sick people.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 12, 2010)

Umbra do you have a link?  I'd like to check it out.


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok here is Sb 119

We will see what the registration process is going to like and how the doctors are going to be about making recommendation.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright JERSEY! BOUT TIME!


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2010)

Well considering that patients are not allowed to grow their own meds, not too sure how good the Bill is. Patients are only allowed 2 oz per month. Not really compassion, but it looks good in the Press.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah well that's what you get when you hve asshats for politicians.....its a joke....they hve no clue...its all being done to look good in the press...


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2010)

6 months before it goes into affect, things could change...but with Christie behind the wheel, I wouldn't count on it. As a former state attorney general, he is on the Police side of the fence, not the patients side.


----------



## gsxr1000 (Jan 13, 2010)

does anyone here know how to get involved in growing for the government or dr.'s or could point me in the right direction to find out?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 13, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Well considering that patients are not allowed to grow their own meds, not too sure how good the Bill is. Patients are only allowed 2 oz per month. Not really compassion, but it *looks good in the Press*.


 
Hey Umbra!

I'm no fan of politicos, but do you really believe that statement?

Just my opinion, but I think it is more fear and ignorance.  They have constituents telling them this is what they want (legalized mmj), but they're still too ignorant about mj in general.

Hmmm, reading what I just wrote, looks like I'm supporting your statement.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2010)

What a bummer that their law disallows home cultivation.


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Umbra!
> 
> I'm no fan of politicos, but do you really believe that statement?
> 
> ...



I'm not one to stand on soap boxes and preach. I have opinions, like everyone else. The Gov is a servant of the people, it doesn't matter whether he gets it or not, it is the will of the people. VOX POPULI!!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 13, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What a bummer that their law disallows home cultivation.



Just wait and see who ends up with the monopoly to grow the mj.  They will be the corrupt people who are plugged into the political system.  Follow the money - it works every time


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

Where are patients supposed to get their meds if they can't grow thier own or have a caregiver?  Is the state going to start growing...lol...I bet that will be good.lololol  Suddenly lawyers, and poloticians have mj plantations?  Or will it be grown in a university...any word?


----------

